# Apple



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The answer is simple.

A simply brilliant marketing strategy that makes people THINK they need the latest Apple product and nothing else will do the job so well. 

In the 50’s it was called brainwashing.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I stopped at a 4s. They are fantastic phones (I got all mine free) but I fail to see since that model apart from them getting bigger any further advantages that warrant the expense.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

iPhones cost 370 dollars to make and are sold at 1000 dollars....giving the company Apple 70% of it's overall gross profit!


PS Haven't watch the video:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have numbers for Android phones, but you can get a pretty good one for around $100-150, so the leading brands are raking it in too, I saw a Huawei ad on TV last night.

https://www.eglobalcentraluk.com/hu...o_FQQscIl2PiriXnahMMSDY-wQLpH7VsaAhx2EALw_wcB


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a iPhone 5s it’s about 3 years old, it just works and does everything I’ve wanted it to do. I bought a new iPad recently and iPhone and iPad just linked to each other. No drama or lost tempers, it just did it.
Previously in three years I’ve had three android phones and four android pads. They have all stopped responding or got so slow as to be useless. 
Apple stuff,IMO, are good, bloody good!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't have numbers for Android phones, but you can get a pretty good one for around $100-150, so the leading brands are raking it in too, I saw a Huawei ad on TV last night.
> 
> https://www.eglobalcentraluk.com/hu...o_FQQscIl2PiriXnahMMSDY-wQLpH7VsaAhx2EALw_wcB


Kev, that link is for the "cheap" version the lite, the one that all the adverts push is the "pro" which is priced circa €900!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, that link is for the "cheap" version the lite, the one that all the adverts push is the "pro" which is priced circa €900!


OOPS!!

Hells bells, good spec though, but NO phone is worth all that dosh.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A £800 phone or whatever they are is just not practical on a day to day basis out at work etc. Security risk, damage risk, loss risk. Im always dropping mine or I leave it lying around in offices and now they are massive, tablet size.

What will an £800 phone do that my crappy 4s wont?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Uplift your image Baz.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Uplift your image Baz.
> 
> Ray.


Hmm. its more Rock n Roll to have a crap phone and a stupid car. Anyway Im quite capable of looking like a [email protected] without spending £800 on a phone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or make you look like an overcharging tosser.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think today’s thinking is not about total cost of phones

But monthly charge 

Two year contract, new phone, new monthly charge 

Seems the way all our family do it 

Albert has the IPhone 6, likes the bigger size, easier on old eyes and fingers 

But bought it cash and won’t change it unless it gives up the ghost

Also likes the fact it links to his laptop and if we wanted to my Ipad
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This 'linking' to anything can be a pain. My Android has linked to my main PC and added every contact I have to the phone. Not only phone numbers but e-mail addresses and all. 
I have spent ages and with Barry's help trying to delete all unnecessary entries but next day they are all back.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have to delete from the phone first Ray, it's only doing what was asked of it, same would apply to any phone, pain when you forget though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Kev.
Took all day deleting all unwanted entries from the phone and next day back again. I must search for the linking to be disabled. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is odd, did you do phone and SIM?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yep Kev.
> Took all day deleting all unwanted entries from the phone and next day back again. I must search for the linking to be disabled.
> 
> Ray.


It's not Google putting them back is it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Kev, just did 'people'.
Went into my 'Phonebook' on the phone.
Just been into "Accounts & Sync" to see about disabling some syncing and wondered if it might be my 'mail' and AOL thats my main address and contacts list on the PC.
But if I disable that it could stop the phone getting my AOL mail.

Could be GG. Could be any app.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just digging again GG and opened "Copy contacts from" and as you say Google and my Gmail address has listed 428 contacts.
Then it gets complicated and confusing when I open more options.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Dunno Kev, just did 'people'.
> Went into my 'Phonebook' on the phone.
> Just been into "Accounts & Sync" to see about disabling some syncing and wondered if it might be my 'mail' and AOL thats my main address and contacts list on the PC.
> But if I disable that it could stop the phone getting my AOL mail.
> ...


You could use a 12 year old Ray, but they wouldn't get the AOL thing, so I think you are pretty much stuffed on this one mate, you have to somehow make AOL, Google, and Android work together and I'm afraid AOL is the fly in the ointment again, what you need to do is remove that I think for now, sort out the phone and Google, so they have the same data, then go through AOL so it's the same, and then you may have half a chance, but it all need to be done offline if possible, turn off syncing at least, do the phone, then do Google, does AOL need to have the same info, you can;t ring from AOL can you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there any help on YouTube Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You could use a 12 year old Ray, but they wouldn't get the AOL thing, so I think you are pretty much stuffed on this one mate, you have to somehow make AOL, Google, and Android work together and I'm afraid AOL is the fly in the ointment again, what you need to do is remove that I think for now, sort out the phone and Google, so they have the same data, then go through AOL so it's the same, and then you may have half a chance, but it all need to be done offline if possible, turn off syncing at least, do the phone, then do Google, does AOL need to have the same info, you can;t ring from AOL can you?


Yes a 12 year old would undoubtedly press enough tabs to sort something. But as for getting rid of AOL Kev, forget it. Sadly AOL is not the program it once was now it's web based like most other e-mail clients. I don't want to change my e-mail address, phone number, physical address or mothers inside leg measurement just cos some software thinks it knows better.!!!

But although it seems my main address book is on AOL, Gmail is the culprit. It's loaded the 428 contacts even though many are only e-mail addresses. Another annoyance is they start to be listed under Christian names for the first half and then go to surnames after?

Another thing which is definitely my fault is many phone numbers have the country code prefix and many don't. So often just clicking a name/number results in it not calling.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't say get rid of it I said ignore it till you get the other two right, then see how to make it work with AOL, if it's possible, trying to make two different system to work is too difficult, when one combined systems has two aspects which also are not in proper sync.

IE as I said get Google n phone right first, then see how to make AOL and Android/Google (same system essentially) align.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just to really bugger it all to hell and back.






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=making+AOL+work+with+Android


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my gawd Kev. Thanks for trying but that automated voice made me cringe.
Anyway I guess I already have the AOL app on my phone but I did delete all the other crap that came with it and now just have a 'mail' icon that was already on the HTC phone when I got it. My AOL mail comes into that 'mail' icon. Then theres a gmail icon, wotsapp, maps, ccleaner, truckfly and very little else. In fact it rarely gets used as a phone (mainly cos it's a pain).

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware Apple users.!!

https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304458604577488822667325882

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Scary


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What a lot of SH***************TE.

Do you guys never give up? I used Microsoft computers for years and thought the world of them until I used an Apple Mac. I couldn't believe what I had been missing, quality, sheer quality in every way.

I just wonder what the pair of you have spent over the last ten years on second hand computers, tablets, phones etc. In the last seven years my total spend on these items has been just over £3000. In that time (Touch wood) I have never had a breakdown and have never used any Security App or Anti Virus protection. My equipment runs just as fast now as it did when it was new. I can run most Apps that I have bought on all my computers including those belonging to my wife, She has an original iPad mini and an original MacBook Air. No need to spend out on individual Apps, we can share them.

To night I'm off to our Apple Users Group to see a presentation on the new MacBook Air and iPad Pro. followed by a talk on Email Etiquette. Who knows? I might even treat myself to something new.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See, now you've upset him Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Oh no you haven't, I'm not upset very often, but can be when people post on a thread and then change the meaning of their post by inserting these stupid *"Whatnots"*.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good, I don't like upset peeps, seems Apple can be a very emotive subject though, bit like the Ford/Chevy thing in the states, there is no right or wrong platform, just what you like to work with.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The thing is a decent Windows laptop thats to the same build quality of an Apple can almost catch up in price. I priced some new macbook pro's for a client last week and they ranged from about £900 to £2500. Ive done the same exercise for a half decent good spec Windows laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad) for another client and its well over a grand. There is no comparison though in the build quality of a Business class Thinkpad and a consumer level laptop of the same or similar spec from PC World for £500. Ive just had to change my ageing Acer which I have had less than four years as its literally fallen to pieces. Its a record for me as they dont usually last beyond three years. I wont buy something expensive though as Ill just drop it or drive over it or something plus they get used in some really harsh conditions.

You generally get what you pay for. I think you pay a bit more for Apple stuff and I do believe they get away with it because of the name and the design but decent Windows machines are not a long way behind in price.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Drew said:


> What a lot of SH***************TE.
> 
> Do you guys never give up? I used Microsoft computers for years and thought the world of them until I used an Apple Mac. I couldn't believe what I had been missing, quality, sheer quality in every way.
> 
> ...


I feel so sorry for these religious fanatics.:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel you have completely missed the point Drew in immediately jumping to the defence of Apple when in fact I wasn't saying it was bad.
I was purely offering a link to others point of view far more informed than I.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are all apple here 

iPad, phone , laptop 

We ain’t investigating alternatives 

Takes us all our time to just stay on the same plane 

Gosh we’re getting old 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Tempting as it was I refrained from parting with my money, at least for the time being. These new machines are mind boggling, the screens themselves are something to be seen, just have a look for yourselves in any Apple outlet. 

What other computer manufacturer gives you 24/7 free support? you contact a call centre, book a time and they call you. What other computer manufacturer upgrades their operating system free of charge? What other computer manufacturer will repair or replace a faulty machine without question if a component fails, without charge? Recently the wife of a friend of ours washed his jeans in the washing machine with his iPhone still in the pocket, Apple replaced it free of charge. Say what you like, this company may charge a little more, but you certainly get value for money.

Might I ask. "What do you use your computers for?" i.e. their main use. Other than mailing and surfing the web, what is the main use?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally communication via several methods. E-mail, wotsapp, skype, Bluetooth phone, etc.
Storage and location of photos and documents and backup to externals. 
Creation of documents and translation to various companies and organisations.
Printing and sending of various documents.
Banking and various account control.
Watching the odd video or TV catchup. 
And yes some buying online and or research via Google and Google maps.

All these things I personally hate doing on a phone.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

World Domination and Porn. Mwhahahahaaaaa! :shock:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say the look and feel of Apple tackle is well designed, my only issue really is with cost (none of this free stuff is actually free, you pay insurance as you purchase) and the way it works, or rather doesn't I have been trying to get a simple icon so I can go straight to Owners for week now, and none the the "experts" have figured out why their suggestions don't work, and trying to get pictures to upload to dropbox is nigh on impossible despite there being an app, I have no issues doing those task on none Apple devices.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"I have been trying to get a simple icon so I can go straight to Owners for week now."*

As they say in Scotland. "If at first you don't succeed pull yer foreskin ower yer heed." Seriously Kev, please explain what your problem is, I believe you have an iPad 4, what can't you do?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have to say the look and feel of Apple tackle is well designed, my only issue really is with cost (none of this free stuff is actually free, you pay insurance as you purchase) and the way it works, or rather doesn't I have been trying to get a simple icon so I can go straight to Owners for week now, and none the the "experts" have figured out why their suggestions don't work, and trying to get pictures to upload to dropbox is nigh on impossible despite there being an app, I have no issues doing those task on none Apple devices.


There you go, just uploaded onto my iPad 4 on Safari IOS 10.3.3

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's how it works for me to add to home screen or upload to Dropbox.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can get the MHF one on no problem, but for some reason for MHO I don't get the icon to add to home screen, thread on Owners about it.

https://www.motorhomeowners.org/pos...-tablet-9830681?highlight=icon&pid=1305966017


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

just put it on my iPad mini. Go to motorhomeowner.org so you bring up the first page then press the square with an arrow at top RH side of screen, then go down to the icons that are black and white, which is the 2nd row on mine and move along to 'Add to Home Screen', then it will work.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m Apple 

Obviously a cut above >

My Kev :kiss:

Or pudsy 

You know it makes sense 

Sandra:wink2:


----------

